# Dog Food?



## mspintail (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been considering switching to Native dog food. Anyone have any experience with it. Should I feed Native 2 in the offseason and Native 3 during the hunting season or just feed Native 3 year round? Thanks.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I tried the Kent Native{3} last year. 
I loved the label; but was less than impressed with the results


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

Been on NATIVE for a little over a year now, very happy. I feed #2 year round. I know a few guys who switch to #3 for the hunting season only but they hunt at least every other day. I run hunt tests and hunt about 40 days a year and the #2 is just fine. The pom likes it too.


----------



## GundogsOnline (Feb 16, 2011)

MJH345 - What didn't you like about the food?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

look at www.dogfoodadvisor.com. very informative and seemingly unbiased brand by brand analysis and comparison.


----------

